
Post-mortem interview with Bitcoin guru Sam Cole about KnC Miner - jlundberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BgjKOvTlRA
======
jlundberg
It's really interesting that he is so open about the failure and why they are
closing down. A rare thing here in Sweden.

